# Anyone a fan of Jacob Collier?



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Apologies if anyone has already posted about him.

I'm a bit late because he's already been around a bit. I saw him on Aimee Nolte's youtube channel and was blown away. This guy is a one-man music machine and has got it all.

He's a graduate of Juilliard and was an 11 year-old finalist at the Montreaux Jazz Piano competition. He's a multi instrumentalist (check out his bass playing and drums in the videos below) and has a complete mastery of his voice. He also employs electronics to perform one-man shows.

The video of his grasp of music theory is astonishing. The guy really knows his stuff and his energy and enthusiasm is off the scale. His knowledge of harmony - particularly 'negative harmony' which is big in jazz now - is extensive.

This is his cover of Stevie Wonder's Don't You Worry 'bout a Thing:





An improvised jazz piano duet with Mathis Picard at Blue Note (pretty long at an hour):





A chat about theory/harmony (part 2):


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

He sure is interesting. Thanks for posting on him.


----------

